# wifi help

## gehzumteufel

I have been searching, and haven't succeeded yet. Tried some things from a few different threads on here to no avail.

I can get the card to scan, but I can't get wpa_supplicant to connect. It appears that it may be a dhcp issue, because in dmesg I get:

```
[  442.498015] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

I am still a n00b though and am probably doing something wrong.

Here are some of the things that may be of use. I hope anyway.

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   57643  2 

nvidia              11060389  56 

firewire_ohci          20361  0 

lib80211_crypt_tkip     7646  0 

wl                   1942604  0 

firewire_core          43008  1 firewire_ohci

snd_ctxfi              80436  1

```

```
$ cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant 

ctrl_interface_group=wheel 

ap_scan=0 

#update_config=1 

network={ 

   ssid="mynetworkname"

   psk="mypassword"

   proto=WPA2 

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK 

   pairwise=CCMP 

   group=CCMP 

   priority=5 

}
```

```
$ sudo ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:7e:0c:7c:2e  

          inet6 addr: fe80::21d:7eff:fe0c:7c2e/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x4000 

```

```
05:0a.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43XG [14e4:4329] (rev 01)
```

----------

## cach0rr0

just to check the obvious

if you cat /proc/net/wireless, is eth1 correct? (I've only seen that with ipw2200)

assuming it is, try running this on the command-line as root, and post the results:

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i eth1 -c  /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## gehzumteufel

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> just to check the obvious
> 
> if you cat /proc/net/wireless, is eth1 correct? (I've only seen that with ipw2200)
> 
> assuming it is, try running this on the command-line as root, and post the results:
> ...

 

Thanks for asking, but yes it is correct.

```

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

  eth1: 0000    5.  -256.  -90.       0      0      0      0      0        0
```

When I run that command via sudo:

```
ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
```

I should also mention, that I added it to startup. So that could have something to do with that?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *gehzumteufel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I should also mention, that I added it to startup. So that could have something to do with that?

 

correct. Either stop it, or nuke it from startup and reboot, then let us have a gander at the command line output

if it associates/authenticates successfully, the problem is further down the line (likely related to this? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334341)

----------

## gehzumteufel

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

>  *gehzumteufel wrote:*   
> 
> I should also mention, that I added it to startup. So that could have something to do with that? 
> 
> correct. Either stop it, or nuke it from startup and reboot, then let us have a gander at the command line output
> ...

 

This is going to be an absolute n00b question, but how can I nuke it and/or remove from startup? lol /retard

----------

## cach0rr0

no worries, I'm probably giving a n00b answer instead of a correct one  :Smile: 

killall -9 wpa_supplicant

then remove the eth1 file from /var/run/wpa_supplicant

(there's probably a correct way to do it, but that seems quickest/easiest)

----------

## gehzumteufel

Okay I re-ran the command and it is just sitting at the next line. I presume it is waiting for it to close, but since this is just the command line utility, it doesn't have anything I can close...

----------

